# Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar - Puerto Rico, Caribbean



## ral (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone have a map showing room locations for the HYATT HACIENDA DEL MAR?

I am considering making a reservation and would like to know which unit I should request from the drop down menu.


----------



## ral (Jun 22, 2012)

*Bump*

I hope that someone may know the layout of this resort.


----------

